# 1951 Schwinn, Need Help Identifying Model



## Jay81 (Feb 9, 2016)

Just curious as to what model this may be. 1951 straight bar. Does not look like it ever had a tank, no holes for a headlight, and I don't believe it had a rear rack. Has painted S2's.  Basically looks like a plain Jane bike except for the locking springer. Anyone have an idea of what model it may be?


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 9, 2016)

D-12 Unequipped with added upgrade springer.  Looks like the stock sweetheart ring was swapped out for the smaller girl's style ring at some point, which would certainly make the bike easier to pedal.
Nice score.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2016)

The D-12 finally got a name in 1953. It was dubbed the Meteor and had a cantilever frame.


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 11, 2016)

model is actually called a hornet. had a '53 with factory non locking springer.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> model is actually called a hornet. had a '53 with factory non locking springer.















*The OP's bike is a 1951 D-12 described as unequipped.*


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 12, 2016)

^^^Those ads sum up what I was going to say lol. I own the three straight bars in my profile pic. Maroon is a hornet, green is a deluxe hornet. The blue one never had a tank, light, or rack and the chainguard is different. I'm thinking the D-12 was either special ordered with the locking springer or possibly added by the dealer as an upgrade.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2016)

*Yep, most models could be ordered with a springer. A $4.40 factory option on the 51 D-12.*


----------



## Tikibar (Feb 15, 2016)

And a Rocket Ray could be bought for just over a buck.
Investing in Schwinn parts might have been a better investment than the stock market!

I'll be right back...


----------

